# Flourish Tabs....



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just started using the flourish tabs in my 20 gallon, 3 days ago. How long till (IF) I start seeing ANY difference?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Richie38 said:


> I just started using the flourish tabs in my 20 gallon, 3 days ago. How long till (IF) I start seeing ANY difference?


I am guessing here............2 to 4 weeks. Btw, you can make your own root tabs using gel caps and Osmocote Plus ( $25.00 for about 1000 caps). If you need more info on this please let me know.


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

More please!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Snefru said:


> More please!


Sent you a pm.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

This is interesting, I'd love to make some. Just put it in the gel tabs and close them? Wouldn't the gel tabs dissolve quite quickly?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

rpmsongs said:


> This is interesting, I'd love to make some. Just put it in the gel tabs and close them? Wouldn't the gel tabs dissolve quite quickly?


Yep, it's real easy, just scoop the fertilizer using the gel cap and close it real good . You'll figure it out once you have it in front of you. Stick the gel caps as deep as you can in your substrate. Oh, use "00" size gel caps and this will give you about 0.90gr/gel cap. Use about 5gr/square feet every 4 to 6 months. You'll find gel caps on ebay and Osmocote Plus at Amazon, Home depot, Lowes and so on.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

keep in mind flourish tabs do not dose macros
which is why many prefer them to DIY stuff.


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

I found the Osmocote fast but when I search up gel tabs on ebay I get ipad cases and on google, viagra comes up.
Where did you find yours?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

jayheuk said:


> i found the osmocote fast but when i search up gel tabs on ebay i get ipad cases and on google, viagra comes up.
> Where did you find yours?


Gel *Caps*


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

jayheuk said:


> i found the osmocote fast but when i search up gel tabs on ebay i get ipad cases and on google, viagra comes up.
> Where did you find yours?


lmao


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

jayheuk said:


> I found the Osmocote fast but when I search up gel tabs on ebay I get ipad cases and on google, viagra comes up.
> Where did you find yours?


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=00+gel+caps&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

